# JAVAProjekt



## zwanzig (15. Jul 2015)

Hallo  bin ziemlich neu in JAVA und suche jemanden der mir bei einem Projekt helfen könnte. Also sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und mir dabei  helfen. Natürlich bekommt er/sie auch etwas dafür. Wer Interesse hat schreibt mir eine Mail 

ankat1608@hotmail.com

LG


----------



## Flown (15. Jul 2015)

Stell doch mal die Hausübung hier rein, dann wirst du sehen, ob dir jemand hilft.


----------



## zwanzig (15. Jul 2015)

Es geht um einen Compiler.


----------



## VfL_Freak (16. Jul 2015)

Moin,


zwanzig hat gesagt.:


> Es geht um einen Compiler.


na, DAS erklärt doch alles ...... 

Wenn Du nicht willens bist, Dein Problem hier zu schildern, dann bist Du hier mMn falsch !
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------

